# Please help with Mortise & Dowel hole jig review !



## usmcshooter (Jul 27, 2013)

I hoped to get some takers, or questions asked on my post from 02.36PM 5/15/15. We are interested in demonstrating, and letting folks use a new mortise and dowel hole jig, for response and interest to help with how well it will be received in the market place, within 300 miles of Austin / San Antonio TX, or more if necessary ?? Anyone interested ?

There are no wood shows to go to, to demonstrate this jig, so we are looking for individuals, a wood working club, or group of woodworkers to demonstrate it to, and let them use, for feed back. No cost or obligation. If you don't do much dowel or mortise and loose tenon joinery because of difficult setup, inaccurate holes and non-repeatable production, this jig will make you go WOW !! Please respond so we may help you with your projects !!

Here is a 3 minute video making 8 dowel holes accurately for a small picture frame, AND inserting dowels with assembly in real time. To do mortises with loose tenons you just route out the distance between the holes. You can switch from doing mortises to dowel holes, just by changing your mind. Do 45 degree corners just as easy. Set up is very easy as well, and you can go from 1/4" stock to 6" in less than a minute or two. VERY accurate and repeatable.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks like it may have some potential

How is it for mortise setups…..time wise ?

I would be willing to take it for a spin but quite honestly I think it would slow me down…..can't tell without using it a bit

I'm in your distance criteria,....just pm and let me know
Thanks


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

I have seen it working set up takes from one size to another about 3 min from say 1/2 to 1 in then
repeat cuts take about the the time for the router to wind down and they are all in the same place 
it takes longer to mark the center of the cuts than it does to cut them


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

To me it is not about how much time it take to set up but how easy it is to use and how good it does.


----------

